# I want to visit Chicago in the summer and was wondering is the downtown area similar to NYC?



## fbj

I have heard people refer to Chicago as the NYC of the midwest.      I know Chicago is a lot bigger than Philly but thought it maybe the downtown area is like Manhattan


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> I have heard people refer to Chicago as the NYC of the midwest.      I know Chicago is a lot bigger than Philly but thought it maybe the downtown area is like Manhattan



No and I grew up in Joliet thirty miles south of Chi-town and Chicago is nice but nothing like New York.

Stop and get a Italian Beef sandwich and no that is not some gay joke.


----------



## fbj

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard people refer to Chicago as the NYC of the midwest.      I know Chicago is a lot bigger than Philly but thought it maybe the downtown area is like Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No and I grew up in Joliet thirty miles south of Chi-town and Chicago is nice but nothing like New York.
> 
> Stop and get a Italian Beef sandwich and no that is not some gay joke.
Click to expand...



So downtown chicago is not as big as Manhattan?


----------



## Kat

Can't see the sky if you're walking downtown Chicago. Just buildings.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard people refer to Chicago as the NYC of the midwest.      I know Chicago is a lot bigger than Philly but thought it maybe the downtown area is like Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No and I grew up in Joliet thirty miles south of Chi-town and Chicago is nice but nothing like New York.
> 
> Stop and get a Italian Beef sandwich and no that is not some gay joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So downtown chicago is not as big as Manhattan?
Click to expand...


Answering your first question in your title and as for it size compare to Manhattan, I really would not know unless I look at both sizes.

When I was in New York back in the 1990's it was a lot better than Chi-town.


----------



## fbj

Kat said:


> Can't see the sky if you're walking downtown Chicago. Just buildings.




I heard it's a beach downtown


----------



## Rocko

I live in New York and have been to Chicago. Chicago is 1000x cleaner. But nothing compares to Manhattan in terms architecture and liveliness.


----------



## HenryBHough

Kevlar.

Don't go to Chicago without it.


----------



## DarkFury

*I hear the natives in Africa are a lot nicer then the natives of Chicago. I would go to Africa first.






*


----------



## Kat

I never had or saw any of that when I was there.


----------



## Disir

fbj said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the sky if you're walking downtown Chicago. Just buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it's a beach downtown
Click to expand...


It depends on your location: 
List of Chicago Beaches – Things to Do – Choose Chicago

Just be really damn careful around some of the events that are scheduled.


----------



## Pogo

Chicago to me is more like Philly than New Yawk.  But if you're talking downtowns, meh --- they're all the same, no character in high rise buildings.

Mainly the difference is Manhattan is laid out all nice and rectangular with right angles on the major streets so it's hard to get lost or not have a sense of where you're going.  Chicago isn't laid out like that, nor are most cities.  It's laid out along a Lake so it's kind of elongated.

I grew to like the place after several visits.  Get to Wrigley Field, if you can get in.  And don't forget to sample deep dish pizza.


----------



## Rocko

Pogo said:


> Chicago to me is more like Philly than New Yawk.  But if you're talking downtowns, meh --- they're all the same, no character in high rise buildings.
> 
> Mainly the difference is Manhattan is laid out all nice and rectangular with right angles on the major streets so it's hard to get lost or not have a sense of where you're going.  Chicago isn't laid out like that, nor are most cities.  It's laid out along a Lake so it's kind of elongated.
> 
> I grew to like the place after several visits.  Get to Wrigley Field, if you can get in.  And don't forget to sample deep dish pizza.



Oh and it deserves to be said - NY pizza, particalarly Brooklyn >>>>> Chicago pizza.


----------



## Disir

Chicago pizza hands down.


----------



## Rocko

Disir said:


> Chicago pizza hands down.



Blasphemy


----------



## fbj

Pogo said:


> Chicago to me is more like Philly than New Yawk.  But if you're talking downtowns, meh --- they're all the same, no character in high rise buildings.
> 
> Mainly the difference is Manhattan is laid out all nice and rectangular with right angles on the major streets so it's hard to get lost or not have a sense of where you're going.  Chicago isn't laid out like that, nor are most cities.  It's laid out along a Lake so it's kind of elongated.
> 
> I grew to like the place after several visits.  Get to Wrigley Field, if you can get in.  And don't forget to sample deep dish pizza.




Why is Chicago more like Philly?


----------



## Disir

Rocko said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
Click to expand...


I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down. 

Fact.


----------



## Pogo

Disir said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
Click to expand...


You get fat too.  But what a way to go.


----------



## fbj

Disir said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
Click to expand...




Disir said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
Click to expand...




Chicago is known for deep dish pizza and that type of pizza taste like greasy ass


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago to me is more like Philly than New Yawk.  But if you're talking downtowns, meh --- they're all the same, no character in high rise buildings.
> 
> Mainly the difference is Manhattan is laid out all nice and rectangular with right angles on the major streets so it's hard to get lost or not have a sense of where you're going.  Chicago isn't laid out like that, nor are most cities.  It's laid out along a Lake so it's kind of elongated.
> 
> I grew to like the place after several visits.  Get to Wrigley Field, if you can get in.  And don't forget to sample deep dish pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Chicago more like Philly?
Click to expand...


Because it's old and neighborhoody and blue collar.  And it has an El.


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is known for deep dish pizza and that type of pizza taste like greasy ass
Click to expand...


You're prolly the only one here who knows what greasy ass tastes like so we defer.

It's basically you take a pizza..... put on the toppings, cheese and sauce... then slap another pizza on top.  Pizza sammich.  Food for DAYS.

Doesn't taste any different, there's just more of it.  Like eating a cake instead of a cookie.


----------



## fbj

Pogo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago to me is more like Philly than New Yawk.  But if you're talking downtowns, meh --- they're all the same, no character in high rise buildings.
> 
> Mainly the difference is Manhattan is laid out all nice and rectangular with right angles on the major streets so it's hard to get lost or not have a sense of where you're going.  Chicago isn't laid out like that, nor are most cities.  It's laid out along a Lake so it's kind of elongated.
> 
> I grew to like the place after several visits.  Get to Wrigley Field, if you can get in.  And don't forget to sample deep dish pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Chicago more like Philly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's old and neighborhoody and blue collar.
Click to expand...



Some say Chicago is more like LA


----------



## Disir

Pogo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get fat too.  But what a way to go.
Click to expand...


Nah, just don't drive. You have to walk everywhere. Take the Red Line.


----------



## fbj

Pogo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is known for deep dish pizza and that type of pizza taste like greasy ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're prolly the only one here who knows what greasy ass tastes like so we defer.
> 
> It's basically you take a pizza..... put on the toppings, cheese and sauce... then slap another pizza on top.  Pizza sammich.  Food for DAYS.
> 
> Doesn't taste any different, there's just more of it.  Like eating a cake instead of a cookie.
Click to expand...



Not my type of pizza


----------



## Pogo

fbj said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago to me is more like Philly than New Yawk.  But if you're talking downtowns, meh --- they're all the same, no character in high rise buildings.
> 
> Mainly the difference is Manhattan is laid out all nice and rectangular with right angles on the major streets so it's hard to get lost or not have a sense of where you're going.  Chicago isn't laid out like that, nor are most cities.  It's laid out along a Lake so it's kind of elongated.
> 
> I grew to like the place after several visits.  Get to Wrigley Field, if you can get in.  And don't forget to sample deep dish pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Chicago more like Philly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's old and neighborhoody and blue collar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some say Chicago is more like LA
Click to expand...


They would have to have not been to either to say that.  Nothing similar in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Disir

fbj said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is known for deep dish pizza and that type of pizza taste like greasy ass
Click to expand...


There is pizza beyond deep dish but whatever.

You can have anything you want. Chicago is divided into neighborhoods.
Chicago Entertainment, Events & Restaurants | Metromix Chicago


Although, they have this chain called Potbelly Sandwich Shop that isn't worth it.


----------



## fbj

Disir said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is known for deep dish pizza and that type of pizza taste like greasy ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is pizza beyond deep dish but whatever.
> 
> You can have anything you want. Chicago is divided into neighborhoods.
> Chicago Entertainment, Events & Restaurants | Metromix Chicago
> 
> 
> Although, they have this chain called Potbelly Sandwich Shop that isn't worth it.
Click to expand...



Ok I just thought the deep dish is what was the main appeal of chicago pizza


----------



## Disir

fbj said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago pizza hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think you have had it.  Everyone knows when eating Chicago pizza the angels sing, the heavens open up and light shines down.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is known for deep dish pizza and that type of pizza taste like greasy ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is pizza beyond deep dish but whatever.
> 
> You can have anything you want. Chicago is divided into neighborhoods.
> Chicago Entertainment, Events & Restaurants | Metromix Chicago
> 
> 
> Although, they have this chain called Potbelly Sandwich Shop that isn't worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just thought the deep dish is what was the main appeal of chicago pizza
Click to expand...


It is. I love deep dish Chicago pizza.  I used to go to the Uno's and Gino's East but that can be too much pizza. Pizano or Vito and Nick's for thin crust.


----------

